# gas heat?



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Were looking at a new house to buy bc right now were only renting but it has gas heat I'm okay with gas heat but will this effect my birds any?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

According to this website, it says:



> Using space heaters, gas fireplaces and other human-oriented winter heating devices can lead to tragedies with our pet birds


From here: http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-safety-tips/safe-winter-heat.aspx

Also more info here: http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-housing/bird-safety-tips/birds-and-gas-fireplaces.aspx


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

I have ducted gas heating in my current house (renting too) and Kevin and Alex have done fine over winter. 

Having said that, we are not using a gas wall heater. The gas wall heater in our previous house was leaking carbon monoxide that made my whole family ill. The only reason that Jack and Alex weren't killed, was because they were in a separate room with the door shut.

You could always invest in some carbon monoxide alarms.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Ordinary central heating with gas is fine. Gas leaks are deadly for humans as well as for birds, but they're also relatively rare. I've had gas heat for decades with no problems for either birds or humans.


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks guys.. I really wanna buy this place bc it would be more room for everybody including pets of course I thought about my pets before I did myself once again..at the new house they will have there own room it will def be considered the bird room... thanks for advice


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Do u do anything special to make it safe? I will def be getting carbon monoxide detectors


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a gas furnace as part of central heating/cooling and have had no issues with birds over the past 8 years. 

Unvented space heaters however are a whole different ball game.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

I live in an LP/Central air furnace controlled house and never had any problems in the past when I was raising/breeding birds. last winter we put a wood stove in our basement only to help lower LP gas prices for our heating not because anything was unsafe.

I've heard that the oil heated portable heaters (the one that look like the OLD radiator heaters) are bird safe.


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

Its propane heater


----------

